# Teaching Abroad



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Marisa said:


> I'm an Italian citizen, I'm in the EU.


No work permit required - even easier  All you need to worry about then is having enough money to support yourself when you arrive. 

Definitely visit Florence even if you don't end up working there. Absolutely gorgeous city with so much history. You'll love it


----------



## BUNBUN (Nov 13, 2013)

you should try to opair you get room and board to take care of kids and help them with their homework its pretty good


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Parking fine said:


> Ridiculously high pay relative to work
> Infinite employment opportunities
> No need for any qualifications
> Low living costs
> ...


That's me !!!


----------



## ModernVisage (Apr 2, 2012)

When I was eighteen the option of TEFL in Japan was extremely compelling. This turns out to be a great option for me once again since I'm out of a job and have to move out on my own. Have any of you done it?


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

ModernVisage said:


> When I was eighteen the option of TEFL in Japan was extremely compelling. This turns out to be a great option for me once again since I'm out of a job and have to move out on my own. Have any of you done it?


So you did it? How was the experience and how was Japan? As an 18 year old did you feel out of place (due to age gap or other reasons)?


----------



## ModernVisage (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope, I want to do it still... The only thing that stopped me was a lack of momentum towards that goal. I didn't see it as a realistic option back then.


----------

